# WRI Inferno



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

13' fuji guides and trigger seat, florescent orange and black wraps, no under wraps, grippy shrink wrap over foam and rope. Reel seat set at 29.5. Built by Nick Walke Located in Southern shores NC. Pick up only. Well kept $400


----------



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

Will throw in the 525 mag reel as combo. Same price. 400 local pick up. Thanks


----------



## AnthonyB (Aug 1, 2021)

If ya still got it I’m very interested. Located in Buxton but can drive anywhere. Thanks!


----------



## Drum Junkie (Aug 10, 2020)

I’m also interested in it if Anthony doesn’t get it. Can have it picked up this week.


----------



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

Still available.


----------



## Drum Junkie (Aug 10, 2020)

Would you give me your number so we can talk?


----------



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

Sent message


----------



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok guys let me be more clear. This rod was bought as a tip section blank and built. I already had a butt from a previous Nail. That broke last year. Butt has been replaced with another wri butt that I had built. Rod is solid and clean no blemishes as is. Will give another week.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

PEEWEE said:


> Ok guys let me be more clear. This rod was bought as a tip section blank and built. I already had a butt from a previous Nail. That broke last year. Butt has been replaced with another wri butt that I had built. Rod is solid and clean no blemishes as is. Will give another week.


Did you ever move this rod?


----------

